# 3 fat NAS reds & 100 spanish



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Well... stayed on base Fri-Sun and did some fishin. Fri got 1 fat red and 3 spanish, Sat no fat reds, 35 spanish, 2 catfish and a ray, Sun 2 fat reds and 67 spanish. Today the fish decided to stay home and I only got 7 spanish. Although, I was lucky enough to have two groups decide against the miles of open beach on either side of me and both set up shop yards from me on each side. They only got tangled up in my line 4 times. Oh well.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Fine job on some spanish!


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

sounds very productive! nice reds. dont ya just love those groups that park it right next to you. my favorite is when the boats have ALLLLLLL that water to fish and they come and cast right where your bait is layin


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome report!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Bump_N_Twitch said:


> sounds very productive! nice reds. dont ya just love those groups that park it right next to you. my favorite is when the boats have ALLLLLLL that water to fish and they come and cast right where your bait is layin


 Know what you mean- how dare they fish "my":whistling: water


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

What area? Not specific place of course!


----------



## FATBOYSLIMM (Mar 19, 2011)

Nothing like some1 swimming thru your set-upor potlickin ur spot


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Great pics...are those your neighbors in the picture lol!


----------



## catchnrelease (May 18, 2010)

nice to see spanish caught from the beach.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

GoVols said:


> Great pics...are those your neighbors in the picture lol!


i was hopin those people were with him lol. either way they look pretty aggravated that there not catchin fish. i hope they know there doin it wrong hahaha


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

What'd you use for bait? we were out on sunday and only caught 6 on gotchas and it seemed like the gotchas were a little big for them judging on the size of the minnows they were throwing up

Thanks


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Got em on the Gotcha. Yes, Sunday was ridiculous with bait. The water was brown with them little bait fishes. I started with the small Gotcha til one of them bit above the wire and all I had left was the middle size but they liked that just as well. 

No, that red photo was Friday and I pulled it down to them so they could take a picture for me. 

I left out the best moron infraction from Saturday trying to protect the ignorant. I think I know who it is on here that beached his kayak coming straight in on me slapping the crap out of my line with his paddle. The part that got me was that he was actually offended that I told him he was an idiot. Same thing, miles of empy beach on either side of me...


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

Awesome fish


----------

